# Labor day weekend boating activities



## emckissack (Aug 6, 2014)

So what is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Trying to stay out of JOHNNY LAWMAN sights and not getting picked up for breaking any kinds of laws or breaking any of them laws:thumbsup:


----------

